# Прошу отписаться всех спортсменов...



## rettut (10 Ноя 2011)

Вопрос ко всем, кто занимается спортом, но имеет проблемы со спиной (грыжа, сколиоз, остеохондроз и т.д.).
Отпишитесь, пожалуйста, о том, чем занимаетесь и какой диагноз? Будут очень интересны подробности: сколько лет занимаетесь, достигли ли чего-то? Сколько времени уделяете физкультуре, сколько спортзалу. Или заболевание поставило точку в спорте?
Будет интересно всё: от качалки и единоборств, до плаванья и даже танцев.

У меня сколиоз 2й степени. Но есть успехи в единоборствах. Есть возможность выступать на соревнованиях. Но диагноз все достижения приводит в тупик. Ясное дело, что всё по уму нужно делать, без нагрузок, без фанатизма. Но всё же будет интересно почитать опыт других людей.


----------



## taras_86 (10 Ноя 2011)

Молодчага,что занимаешься, причём без нагрузок и фанатизма! Это Твоё Увлечение!
Я по-скромному: ЛФК, плавал летом (разбогатею, в бассейн пойду), но всё не даёт организму одряхлеть, нагрузки-то нужны.


----------



## rettut (16 Ноя 2011)

А больше нет спортсменов или тема не интересная?)))
Тут все мастера постить сообщения "сколиоз и ......", а моя попытка объединить это в что-то одно вышла неудачной.


----------



## Енотик (16 Ноя 2011)

Фигурное катание.
Хондроз, протрузии, боли


----------



## gudkov (16 Ноя 2011)

Ну я спортсмен (непрофессиональный), вот моя тема:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5987/

Была грыжа видимо, счас видимо зажила, но пока к былым нагрузкам боюсь возвращаться, жду года (пусть лучше зарубцуется), тягаю счас легонькую гантельку на 10 кг., т.к. такой пампинг (много повторений малым весом) не дает кардинально потерять набранную за время полноценных занятий массу, ну и тонус мышц держит кое-как. Атлет.поясом пока не пользуюсь, вес мелкий, да и не нравится мне пояс, некомфортно мне с ним заниматься (как купил летом, так пока пылится), но видимо придется пользоваться, если решу вернутся к рабочим нагрузкам... Пока вот такая ситуация. А, ну бегаю еще, метров по 400, утром и вечером (от остановки с работы и на работу), раньше бегал потому что опаздывал, а счас и просто так бегаю, потому что нравится)))


----------



## Андреeй (16 Ноя 2011)

Я тоже спортсмен по спортивной ходьбе до работы и обратно.


----------



## Ирина13 (25 Ноя 2011)

Сколиоз и остеохондроз, занимаюсь конным спортом. Первый час стараюсь особо не напрягаться, а потом забываю и "снова в бой"... Все врачи говорят отказаться, надо перейти на плавание,  я пробовала, душа болит без лошадей, решила что всегда буду с ними...


----------



## rettut (1 Дек 2011)

Ирина13 написал(а):


> Сколиоз и остеохондроз, занимаюсь конным спортом. Первый час стараюсь особо не напрягаться, а потом забываю и "снова в бой"... Все врачи говорят отказаться, надо перейти на плавание, я пробовала, душа болит без лошадей, решила что всегда буду с ними...


Как я вас понимаю... Когда есть желание, а врачи ставят крест, мол, "нельзя". Может они и правы. Но если их слушать, то сколиоз, грыжа, остеохондроз и пр. - это страшный приговор, и клеймо на всю жизнь. Максимум бассейн... Живи как инвалид, без каких-либо увлечений спортивных. Максимум - бокс по тв?)))


----------



## Argus (6 Дек 2011)

rettut написал(а):


> Как я вас понимаю... Когда есть желание, а врачи ставят крест, мол, "нельзя". Может они и правы. Но если их слушать, то сколиоз, грыжа, остеохондроз и пр. - это страшный приговор, и клеймо на всю жизнь. Максимум бассейн... Живи как инвалид, без каких-либо увлечений спортивных. Максимум - бокс по тв?)))


Занимался, как многие в своё удовольствие. Зимой - горные лыжи, летом - виндсёрфинг. Работа сидячая, да еще после пары автоаварий, как-то стало меня крутить влево, плохо спал, появились боли в спине потом в шейном отделе и пр... Плавание, ходьба по берегу моря по песочку различные виды гимнастик давали ощущение бодрости, силы, но боли не проходили. Курс профессионального массажа помог месяца на 3-4. Переехал из Питера в Новосибирск и случайно, так сказать за компанию попал на занятия по кинезитерапии. Результаты обнадежили, т.к. организм откликался на воздействие точно также, как и при массажных процедурах из хороших рук.
Короче, времени на езду в процедурный кабинет нет, а методика действенная. Поэтому пришлось придумывать своё устройство для восстановления функций позвоночника.
На входе - грыжа межпозвоночного диска на уровне L5-S1 5-6мм и S-образный сколиоз поясничного отдела, отсутствие полноценного сна, боли при любых движениях или нахождения в статичных позах.
Интенсивные занятие первые 2-3 месяца. После исчезновения болей занимаюсь в охотку по 5-10 минут иногда по 30 мин. Этого достаточно для профилактики.
На выходе:
- через 1 месяц полноценный сон;
- через 2 года прошли практически все боли от движений или статичных поз;
- через 3 года выправился S-образный сколиоз.
подробно о методике   ******


----------



## Alchimik (6 Дек 2011)

Мне 37 лет. Позади дзюдо, лифт. В наличии грыжа в поясничном отделе. Ежедневная 40 минутная силовая гимнастика. Если что, пишите в личку.


----------



## gudkov (6 Дек 2011)

Argus написал(а):


> Поэтому пришлось придумывать своё устройство для восстановления функций позвоночника.
> 
> подробно о методике   ******



Еще один маркетинговый "изобретатель". В бан его.


----------



## olga30 (20 Дек 2011)

rettut написал(а):


> Вопрос ко всем, кто занимается спортом, но имеет проблемы со спиной (грыжа, сколиоз, остеохондроз и т.д.).
> Отпишитесь, пожалуйста, о том, чем занимаетесь и какой диагноз? Будут очень интересны подробности: сколько лет занимаетесь, достигли ли чего-то? Сколько времени уделяете физкультуре, сколько спортзалу. Или заболевание поставило точку в спорте?
> Будет интересно всё: от качалки и единоборств, до плаванья и даже танцев.
> .


 
Танцор. Всю жизнь (за минусом нескольких лет получения профессии физик-ядерщик  ). Грыжа L4-5  7,5 мм, протрузия L5S1  - 3 мм.  С танцами не связываю. Все проблемы со здоровьем начались полтора года назад, через некоторое время после переезда в новую квартиру (за окном трасса, ночью можно спать только в "берушах". ).  Не высыпаюсь, сплю иногда по 2-3 часа, злюсь, и т д. Мечтаю о переезде в тихое место )). 
Врач осведомлен о моем намерении вернуться в профессию, сказал, конечно, что "не любит  танцоров" )). Сказал - 3 месяца никаких танцев,  укрепить мышцы спины и постепенно и умеренно можно начинать тренировки. В принципе, по состоянию уже кое-что могу начинать преподавать.  Например,  вальсы - там нет прыжков, прогибов, спина четко закреплена, лордоз выпрямлен,  и ноги поочередно контролирую пол.
Пока плаваю.  И делаю упражнения, в эффективности  которых не уверена. Думаю, нужны более интенсивные, может, с тренером. В связи с этим рассматриваю возможность Дикуль/Бубновский, но форумчане отговаривают.


----------



## атьдва (7 Мар 2012)

32 года.живу в спб.кмс ipf по лифтингу в 90 кг.2006 год.затем для себя, так как по глупости заимел значительные  мышечные травмы.стал заниматься для себя с нормальной нагрузкой.изза слабых звеньев после травм и использования головы как ударной поверхности получил год назад грыжи и протрузии по всем отделам спины.в шее 3 грыжи по 3мм и еще 2 протрузии по 2 мм,в середине 4 толи грыжи то ли протрузии по 3 мм,в пояснице 1 грыжа  или протрузия 3 мм.это щас так стало.год назад было по одной грыже в отделе-шея 3мм,середина-2мм,низ-4мм хотя весь год занимаюсь фактически физкультурой.врач год назад сказал не давать вертикальную нагрузку и плавать.первое практически убрал на второе забил.плюс по совету другого врача практически каждый день делаю упражнения на статику5-10 минут и по 40 мин лежу на йоговском коврике с 7000 иголок металлических.думал со временем какнить рассосется.стало как видно хуже.изза шеи частенько не сплю по ночам.теперь решил начать серьезное лечение.пока рассматриваю варианты данилов,лазер в клинике новых хирургических технологий,увт.никогда не химичил.но щас рассматриваю вариант гормона роста как возможность восстановиться. задача вернуться в несоревновательный спорт.то есть силовуха с нормальной нагрузкой.


----------



## gudkov (8 Мар 2012)

2-3 мм., если гдето и могут иметь клиническое значение, так только в шейном отделе. В пояснице 2-3 м.. это незначительная протрузия, не более, можно просто не обращать внимания.


----------



## атьдва (11 Мар 2012)

> 2-3 мм., если гдето и могут иметь клиническое значение, так только в шейном отделе. В пояснице 2-3 м.. это незначительная протрузия, не более, можно просто не обращать внимания.


шея как раз и беспокоит.год назад была одна грыжа 3 мм.через полгода прибавилась еще одна 3мм.щас заболело.сделал опять новая в том же диске где первая.опять 3 мм.так и развалится нахрен!)щас сразу после праздников по неврологам со снимками.




*moderator:* Убедительная просьба ставить заглавные буквы в начале предложения, пробелы после знаков препинания. Соблюдайте Правила форума по созданию сообщений, в противном случае, они будут удаляться.


----------



## gudkov (11 Мар 2012)

атьдва написал(а):


> так и развалится нахрен!)



Что развалится? О_о


----------



## атьдва (12 Мар 2012)

> Что развалится? О_о
> gudkov, Вчера, в 02:38


Диски разваливаются потихоньку. Можно даже сказать и не потихоньку. Раз так быстро две новых грыжи появилось. Сегодня мрт на диске забрал. Попрошу жену на форум фото скинуть. Я в этом нифига не шарю ничего не разбираюсь.


----------



## gudkov (12 Мар 2012)

атьдва написал(а):


> Диски разваливаются потихоньку



Диски в принципе не могут "разваливаться".


----------



## Александр Филатов (19 Мар 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Диски в принципе не могут "разваливаться".


)))) Это кто вам сказал???)))


----------



## Александр Филатов (19 Мар 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> 2-3 мм., если гдето и могут иметь клиническое значение, так только в шейном отделе. В пояснице 2-3 м.. это незначительная протрузия, не более, можно просто не обращать внимания.


Извините - вы вот это всерьез написали?


----------



## Александр Филатов (19 Мар 2012)

Хоть спина и беспокоила часто, занимался футболом. В прошлом году пришлось прекратить. Отписывался здесь: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5984/page-2#post-75363


----------



## gudkov (19 Мар 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Диски в принципе не могут "разваливаться".



Откройте любой анатомический атлас, посмотрите, что есть МПД,и подумайте логически как и куда они может "развалиться"))


----------



## gudkov (19 Мар 2012)

Александр Филатов написал(а):


> Извините - вы вот это всерьез написали?



Вполне серьезно, если вы не про опечатку м.=мм.)))


----------



## Андрей92 (23 Июл 2012)

Да мышечный корсет миф конечно, особенно для ленивых людей. Не знаю как при нестабильности, но мышцы одним лфк тренировать очень трудно, так как для роста мышц нужно повышать нагрузку в пределах повторений от 6 до 20, больше смысла выполнять уже нет, ну может для пресса, икр, и в упражнении гиперэкстензия. Поэтому обычно после нескольких месяцев ЛФК идут в зал работать на тренажерах ( ну или со штангой если вы здоровы).


----------



## Светофор (24 Июл 2012)

Андрей92 написал(а):


> Да мышечный корсет миф конечно, особенно для ленивых людей. Не знаю как при нестабильности, но мышцы одним лфк тренировать очень трудно, так как для роста мышц нужно повышать нагрузку в пределах повторений от 6 до 20, больше смысла выполнять уже нет, ну может для пресса, икр, и в упражнении гиперэкстензия. Поэтому обычно после нескольких месяцев ЛФК идут в зал работать на тренажерах ( ну или со штангой если вы здоровы).


 
я себе "корсет" не ЛФК накачивала, регулярными тренировками в течение 5 лет. зато какой "корсет" получился


----------



## Андрей92 (24 Июл 2012)

Умница, а сейчас тренировки прекратила? или занимаешься потихоньку?


----------



## Светофор (24 Июл 2012)

Андрей92 написал(а):


> Умница, а сейчас тренировки прекратила? или занимаешься потихоньку?


тренировки прекратила после того, когда однажды утром после вечерних занятий не смогла встать с постели(а потом так на протяжении нескольких месяцев), а 3 года спустя (2012) обнаружили спондилолистез, а теперь после операции даже пока согнуться не могу. вот такая грустная история.


----------



## L5-S1_7mm (24 Июл 2012)

> мышечный корсет миф конечно, особенно для ленивых людей


1) Ага, человек ровно Св. Духом держится.


> идут в зал работать на тренажерах ( ну или со штангой если вы здоровы)


2) Большой бицепс (и т.п. ) имеет такое же отношение к укреплению мышц и связок, которые держат позвоночник, как большое пузо — к хорошему пищеварению.


----------



## Андрей92 (24 Июл 2012)

Тренировки забросишь на всю жизнь? Или подстроишься под свое заболевание?


----------



## Светофор (24 Июл 2012)

Андрей92 написал(а):


> Тренировки забросишь на всю жизнь? Или подстроишься под свое заболевание?


 

СКАЗАЛИ ЗАБЫТЬ ВООБЩЕ О ТРЕНИРОВКАХ, ЕСЛИ НЕ ХОЧУ ИНВАЛИДОМ ОСТАТЬСЯ(Я БОРЬБОЙ ЗАНИМАЛАСЬ), НА ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ - ЛФК (которое я успешно не делаю ) я свою цель (кмс) уже выполнила, теперь необидно такое счастье- ходить без проблем, утром вставать, ночью сладко засыпать...так мало нужно для счастья


----------



## Андрей92 (24 Июл 2012)

Cпорт бывает разным, одно дело занятие лфк и закачка корсета на тренажерах - относительно безопасный, другое дело- потенциально опасные - контактные виды единоборств,  бодибилдинг в своем начинании - спорт для всех с любыми проблемами, так как есть сотни упражнений для замены. Например мне нельзя осевую нагрузку, я делаю на плечи на кроссовере лежа упражнения на среднюю дельту и лежа на лавочке на заднюю, передняя растет от жимов лежа штанги и от отжиманий на брусьях. В любой ситуации можно найти выход...


----------



## Светофор (24 Июл 2012)

Андрей92 написал(а):


> Cпорт бывает разным, одно дело занятие лфк и закачка корсета на тренажерах - относительно безопасный, другое дело- потенциально опасные - контактные виды единоборств, бодибилдинг в своем начинании - спорт для всех с любыми проблемами, так как есть сотни упражнений для замены. Например мне нельзя осевую нагрузку, я делаю на плечи на кроссовере лежа упражнения на среднюю дельту и лежа на лавочке на заднюю, передняя растет от жимов лежа штанги и от отжиманий на брусьях. В любой ситуации можно найти выход...


Короче говоря, мне хватит тех мышц , которые я в былые времена накачала ( я и спустя 3 года очень неплохо выгляжу, даже пресс сохранился в первозданном виде ), теперь боюсь лишний раз двинуться...


----------



## Андрей92 (24 Июл 2012)

Светофор написал(а):


> короче говоря, мне хватит тех мышц , которые я в былые времена накачала ( я и спустя 3 года очень неплохо выгляжу, даже прес сохранился в первозданном виде ), теперь боюсь лишний раз двинуться...


 
Так нельзя, мышцы растренировываются, теряют эластичность без нагрузок, силовой потенциал. Поэтому их нужно тренировать регулярно, пусть малой нагрузкой. Тренировочная нагрузка на мышцу должна осуществляться раз в 3-5 дней, в зависимости от веса отягощения, применяемого в упражнении.


----------



## Светофор (24 Июл 2012)

Андрей92 написал(а):


> Так нельзя, мышцы растренировываются, теряют эластичность без нагрузок, силовой потенциал. Поэтому их нужно тренировать регулярно, пусть малой нагрузкой. Тренировочная нагрузка на мышцу должна осуществляться раз в 3-5 дней, в зависимости от веса отягощения, применяемого в упражнении.


Да, вроде, пока не растренировываются, правда, раньше на спине мышцы очень четко определялись, т.к. позвоночник именно они держали, чтоб не соскользнул совсем, а теперь после операции - спинка ровненькая, красивенькая, этих ужасных мышц невидно


----------



## Андрей92 (24 Июл 2012)

Да ладно, пройдет пара лет - все зарастет, вы вернетесь к нагрузкам, а я все-таки сделаю МС по жиму лежа))).


----------



## Светофор (24 Июл 2012)

Андрей92 написал(а):


> Да ладно, пройдет пара лет - все зарастет, вы вернетесь к нагрузкам, а я все-таки сделаю МС по жиму лежа))).


 
маньяк вам для чего МС???


----------



## Андрей92 (24 Июл 2012)

Чтобы было)

Мне кажется, что только преодолев свои возможности, можно победить болезнь их ограничивающую.


----------



## дрон43 (24 Июл 2012)

и будете мастером спорта по МПГ.


----------



## Андрей92 (24 Июл 2012)

Это ты так думаешь после совета врачей не поднимать более 3 кг? Если всего боятся - это не жизнь, надо уметь преодолевать свои страхи, остеохондроз равноценен старению организма, получается всем проще плыть по течению?

Поэтому люди занимающиеся спортом всегда реабилитируются к нормальной жизни, а люди забивающиеся в корсеты и под одеяло только и болеют.


----------



## дрон43 (24 Июл 2012)

3 кг?,для того что бы мушка у стечкина не дрожала приходится выполнять очень простое упражнение-пудовку на вытянутой руке перед собой до боли в ногтях..А из советов врачей кстати можно немало подчерпнуть для себя ценного.


----------



## Андрей92 (24 Июл 2012)

Вот по поводу пудовки на вытянутой руке, самое ненужное занятие. Плечи не жалко? И нагрузка на мышцы невелика, и плечо держать в статике с весом врятли хорошее занятие.


----------



## дрон43 (24 Июл 2012)

плечи привыкли.


----------



## Андрей92 (24 Июл 2012)

Только для чего это?. То есть ты считаешь что жим лежа без моста ведет к мпг, а это нечто нет?Зачем делать ненужную глупость? В нашем состоянии это непозволительная роскошь.


----------



## дрон43 (25 Июл 2012)

1.Для чего?-я писал.
2.Жим лёжа-может привести  к мпг.(грудь и трицепс можно подкачать менее травматично)
3."ненужная глупость"-это ваша субъективная оценка.
4.вы оперированный?если да,то действительно,в вашем состоянии это непозволительная роскошь.


----------



## Андрей92 (25 Июл 2012)

Жим лежа не может привести к МПГ если соблюдать технику, менее травматино это обычные отжимания?Жим штанги лежа самое легкое упражнение из практически всего арсенала, даже отжимания на брусьях считается травмоопаснее во много раз.


----------



## дрон43 (25 Июл 2012)

Андрей,я про отжимания что то писал?
 пора отбиваться,завтра тяжёлый день.


----------



## Андрей92 (25 Июл 2012)

Ну тогда напиши менее травмоопасное упражнение для накачки грудных и трицепса.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Окт 2012)

Межпозвонковые диски не могут "развалиться" и "вылетить"!


----------



## Илья Вячеславович (24 Окт 2012)

Под "вылетить" я думаю он имел ввиду "под вывихнул"


----------



## Гарри (9 Ноя 2012)

Этот паренек (один из лучших баскетболистов мира) вот уже несколько лет имеет два ДИАМа в позвоночнике (L4-5, L5-S1) + дискэктомия L4-5.
Делал доктор Пекарский (Израиль). Кроме него, внушительно число спортсменов по всем видам спорта. Один из них через 2 мес. после дискэктомии и установки стабилизатора взял олимпийское золото по прыжкам в воду. В сети (если правильно пользоваться поисковиком) можно без труда узнать его фамилию. Всех оперировал доктор Пекарский. Нагрузки - гиганские, причем в течении многих лет после оперпации. Рецидивы- отсутствуют....


----------



## Сергей .. (23 Апр 2013)

Андрей92 написал(а):


> Чтобы было)
> 
> Мне кажется, что только преодолев свои возможности, можно победить болезнь их ограничивающую.


Я надеюсь получилось мастера завоевать?.время то прошло


----------



## ДианаР72 (23 Апр 2013)

Всем, здравствуйте! Народные танцы, после перелома , сказали, что нельзя. Один раз попробовала не в полную нагрузку, очень уж хотелось , все время себе говорила, что вернусь в танцы, вроде ничего, но боюсь. Может кто танцует? Напишите пожалуйста.


----------



## футболист. (18 Июл 2013)

Гарри написал(а):


> Этот паренек (один из лучших баскетболистов мира) вот уже несколько лет имеет два ДИАМа в позвоночнике (L4-5, L5-S1) + дискэктомия L4-5.
> Делал доктор Пекарский (Израиль). Кроме него, внушительно число спортсменов по всем видам спорта. Один из них через 2 мес. после дискэктомии и установки стабилизатора взял олимпийское золото по прыжкам в воду. В сети (если правильно пользоваться поисковиком) можно без труда узнать его фамилию. Всех оперировал доктор Пекарский. Нагрузки - гиганские, причем в течении многих лет после оперпации. Рецидивы- отсутствуют....


Спасибо вам.Интересная информация к размышлению.Сам футболист.Ищу варианты.
Добавлено: Jul 18, 2013 7:51 AM
Илья Пекарскии один из лучших спинальных хирургов мира,если не лучшии.Не удивлен что спортсмены чинятся у него.


----------



## Loccitane (18 Июл 2013)

Гарри написал(а):


> Этот паренек (один из лучших баскетболистов мира) вот уже несколько лет имеет два ДИАМа в позвоночнике (L4-5, L5-S1) + дискэктомия L4-5.
> Делал доктор Пекарский (Израиль). Кроме него, внушительно число спортсменов по всем видам спорта. Один из них через 2 мес. после дискэктомии и установки стабилизатора взял олимпийское золото по прыжкам в воду. В сети (если правильно пользоваться поисковиком) можно без труда узнать его фамилию. Всех оперировал доктор Пекарский. Нагрузки - гиганские, причем в течении многих лет после оперпации. Рецидивы- отсутствуют....


Вот я клянусь, я незнаю, как басктеболист вернулся в спорт, у меня прошло 3,5 месяца с операции, я хожу как ваза


----------



## футболист. (18 Июл 2013)

Вы делали операцию в Израиле? Цена операции? какая грыжа?


----------



## Loccitane (18 Июл 2013)

я делала операцию в Москве,  у очень хорошего  травматолога-ортопеда,вертебролога. Операция по квоте, за 2 ДИАМа 200 тысяч заплатила, тоже 2 грыжи l4-l5-8 мм, l5-S1- 17 мм


----------



## футболист. (18 Июл 2013)

Спасибо за ответ.Мне Пекарскии объявил 2ляма рубликов и поставит на ноги.деньги бешеные-нюансы не узнавал.Ну во-первых мало времени еще прошло у вас.Восстановитесь.Врач что говорил? сможете заниматься спортом? какие ограничения в будующем?


----------



## Loccitane (18 Июл 2013)

Ну что-то за 2 миллиона рублей-это очень очень круто! У меня Доктор мега позитив  Он мне всегда говорит: Все пройдет  Когда была на контроле после 6 недель, сказал: живите обычной жизнью,ограничений нет. Бассейн обязательно!! Про спорт не могу сказать,не спортсменка У меня брат прооперирован был 10 лет назад, бегает в футбол играет ( тьфу,тьфу тьфу), в спортзал ходит. Наверное и правда,мало времени прошло и все будет хорошо!!!


----------



## футболист. (18 Июл 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> Ну что-то за 2 миллиона рублей-это очень очень круто! У меня Доктор мега позитив  Он мне всегда говорит: Все пройдет  Когда была на контроле после 6 недель, сказал: живите обычной жизнью,ограничений нет. Бассейн обязательно!! Про спорт не могу сказать,не спортсменка У меня брат прооперирован был 10 лет назад, бегает в футбол играет ( тьфу,тьфу тьфу), в спортзал ходит. Наверное и правда,мало времени прошло и все будет хорошо!!!


 Да дорого.А у вас все хорошо 
будет.Главное двигайтесь и не залеживайтесь.


----------



## Loccitane (18 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Да дорого.А у вас все хорошо
> будет.Главное двигайтесь и не залеживайтесь.


я уже работаю как 1,5 месяца Работа сидячая, но "скачу" постоянно со стула.


----------



## Устюгов Сергей Анатольевич (4 Сен 2016)

rettut написал(а):


> Вопрос ко всем, кто занимается спортом, но имеет проблемы со спиной (грыжа, сколиоз, остеохондроз и т.д.).
> Отпишитесь, пожалуйста, о том, чем занимаетесь и какой диагноз? Будут очень интересны подробности: сколько лет занимаетесь, достигли ли чего-то? Сколько времени уделяете физкультуре, сколько спортзалу. Или заболевание поставило точку в спорте?
> Будет интересно всё: от качалки и единоборств, до плаванья и даже танцев.
> 
> У меня сколиоз 2й степени. Но есть успехи в единоборствах. Есть возможность выступать на соревнованиях. Но диагноз все достижения приводит в тупик. Ясное дело, что всё по уму нужно делать, без нагрузок, без фанатизма. Но всё же будет интересно почитать опыт других людей.



У меня сколиоз 4-й степени.
Модератор: удалена ссылка на сторонний ресурс, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## La murr (4 Сен 2016)

*Устюгов Сергей Анатольевич*, здравствуйте!
Если у Вас есть желание поделиться собственным опытом восстановления, расскажите об этом в теме.


----------



## 72tum (10 Ноя 2016)

Всем доброго здравия!

Ну что есть на форуме спортсмены?
Откликнитесь? Любители, выступающие, ветераны.
Очень интересны отзывы о состояние самочувствия после проделанных операциях, проведенных процедур и дальнейшим занятием спортом.


----------



## Power_0001 (14 Ноя 2016)

Привет друзья! Сразу скажу, что это не реклама! У меня у самого в 2012 года был диагноз грыжа и протрузия в поясничном, остеохондроз в шейном и грудном отделах! Узнал как то, что чтобы не болело надо укреплять мышечный корсет! Долгое время искал упражнения, которые помогут мне! Искал их в разных источниках - где то в интернете, а что то в живую в лифтерских залах со штангистами, которые имели те или иные проблемы со спиной, чаше это грыжы! И начал заниматься! Сейчас ничего не болит, тренируюсь со штангой, не гоняюсь за весами, а делаю всё плавно.


----------



## Александр Громов (3 Дек 2016)

rettut написал(а):


> Вопрос ко всем, кто занимается спортом, но имеет проблемы со спиной (грыжа, сколиоз, остеохондроз и т.д.).
> Отпишитесь, пожалуйста, о том, чем занимаетесь и какой диагноз? Будут очень интересны подробности: сколько лет занимаетесь, достигли ли чего-то? Сколько времени уделяете физкультуре, сколько спортзалу. Или заболевание поставило точку в спорте?
> Будет интересно всё: от качалки и единоборств, до плаванья и даже танцев.
> 
> У меня сколиоз 2й степени. Но есть успехи в единоборствах. Есть возможность выступать на соревнованиях. Но диагноз все достижения приводит в тупик. Ясное дело, что всё по уму нужно делать, без нагрузок, без фанатизма. Но всё же будет интересно почитать опыт других людей.


Автор, я бы сказал так: болезни позвоночника можно разделить по принципу болезненности. Одни могут и не страшно звучать, но приносить дикую боль. Другие в реальности не существуют. Смотреть индивидуально.
Я спортом занимаюсь - бегаю по 10-20 км через день и таскаю рюкзаки в горах по 1-2 месяца в год. Возраст 30, протрузия, экструзия, 1ст. кифосколиоза, плоскостопие на одну ногу.
Знаю немало мастеров спорта по бегу - с грыжами, протрузиями, экструзиями, сильными кифозами.
Это примеры.
Другое дело, что какие-то болячки могут перерасти в что-то серьёзное и инвалидность. Надо думать головой. Спорт у всех мной перечисленных - это отдушина. Денег не приносит, а кормящие их профессии - интеллектуальные.
Подход к вашему выбору может быть разный. МОжно вбрать максимальную безопасность и не бегать, не заниматься ударными единоборствами, пауэрлифтингом и т.д. Заниматься интеллектуальным трудом и для бодрости и оздоровления ходить в лесопарке и ходить пешком на работу. Мебель не таскать.

Кстати, знаю немало монтажиков и грузчиков, которые надорвались.

И вот им, не умеющим ничего делать головой, хуже всего. Думаю, профессиональным спортсменам так же в случае беды. Так что надо стелить соломку.

Стелить соломку и всем в обязательном порядке изучать высокотехнологичную отрасль. Я так общим словом сказал. Конкретизируйте для себя сами. 
Это вопрос выживания вас и нашей любимой страны.


----------



## Riply66 (27 Май 2017)

Приветствую всех!


Хотел бы спросить у тех, кто предпочитает упражнения с собственным весом или включает их в комплекс тренировок. Так можно или нельзя все-таки делать простые отжимания от пола, если есть проблемы со спиной. Знаю, что врачи крайне не рекомендуют это упражнение, особенно при грыжах. Мол, позвоночник в напряжении и любое неловкое движение может вызвать новое осложнение. Но, ведь при достаточно развитых мышцах нижней части спины, это очень маловероятно. Тем более, можно использовать фиксирующий пояс. Железо я не качаю (не люблю), а больше альтернативы отжиманиям не вижу.

То же самое касается и упражнений на пресс. Врачи, опять же, говорят, что скручивания- не гуд. Тут уже не поспоришь, движение и впрямь для спины невыгодное) Кто как выходит из положения?

Если тема уже обсуждалась, скиньте ссылку. Заранее благодарен.

Да..О себе.50 лет. Грыжа у меня старая L5-S1,вроде..Изначально была 9мм, потом уменьшилась до 7. Операцию делать не стал (отдельное спасибо доктору Ступину), со временем все нормализовалось. Что там сейчас-мало интересно, может здесь, в Питере, руки дойдут посмотреть) Обострений не было уже давно, но о себе напоминает потихоньку каждый день, тут уж не отвертишься)) Веду полноценный образ жизни, занимаюсь спортом на любительском уровне. Единственное,что бросил-это бег.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2017)

А пресс, это какие мышцы?


----------



## Riply66 (27 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А пресс, это какие мышцы?



Если не ошибаюсь, пресс-сокращенное название мышц живота. Для их тренировки,как правило,требуются сгибания в поясничной области..


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (27 Май 2017)

@Riply66, не работайте нижним сегментом позвоночника в скручиваниях и все будет гут. Для пресса достаточно отрывания от поверхности и грудного отдела. Больше-не нужно и не имеет большого смысла в контексте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2017)

Riply66 написал(а):


> Если не ошибаюсь, пресс-сокращенное название мышц живота. Для их тренировки,как правило,требуются сгибания в поясничной области..


В пояснице или в тазобедренных суставах?


----------



## Riply66 (28 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В пояснице или в тазобедренных суставах?



Зависит от упражнения. Если подьем ног в висе, или сгибание ног, лежа,без отрыва верхней части туловища,тогда,конечно, таз...А если скручивания,(одновременный подьем ног и верха),да еще с большой амплитудой,тут поясницу не прогнуть не получится)



Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> @Riply66, не работайте нижним сегментом позвоночника в скручиваниях и все будет гут. Для пресса достаточно отрывания от поверхности и грудного отдела. Больше-не нужно и не имеет большого смысла в контексте.



Да,согласен,спасибо..На коротких движениях. Будет хоть какой-то эффект.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2017)

И какие мышцы выполняют сгибание ног в висе ?


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Май 2017)

Добрый день! 
На счёт спорта 
МС по волейболу,  ц-образный сколиоз с детства,  проблема со спиной началась практически через год,  как закончила заниматься 
Тренажёры не любила никогда,  пробовала таким образом восстановить спину, усилила сколиоз 
Сейчас зарядка,  не знаю ЛФК ли,  короче микс всего,  планка, по часу,  ходьба 7км в день,  пока переменные успехи, если будут,  предполагаю тренажёры,  с учётом сколиоза
Грыжи в пояснице,  танцы пробовала,  восточные, хороши для грудного отдела, но для поясницы хуже 
Проблемы связываю с ослабление мышц в грудном отделе 
Вот на счёт висов интересно,  и вообще брусьев


----------



## Riply66 (28 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И какие мышцы выполняют сгибание ног в висе ?



Основная нагрузка приходится на нижнюю часть брюшного пресса. Доктор,я вижу направление Ваших вопросов) Разумеется, мышцы живота можно прорабатывать и без опасных скручиваний,в щадящем режиме. Может эффект будет более скромным.но уж,как говорится-чем богаты)
А что отжимания? Так ли опасно положение в упоре лежа, или больше страху нагнали? Сразу скажу,что делаю по сотне в день,в два-три подхода и особых ухудшений не замечаю...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2017)

Дело даже не в скручивании, а в том, какие мышцы Вы тренируете.
А тренируете Вы подвздошно-поясничную мышцу. Она имеет отношение к прессу?


----------



## Riply66 (29 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Дело даже не в скручивании, а в том, какие мышцы Вы тренируете.
> А тренируете Вы подвздошно-поясничную мышцу. Она имеет отношение к прессу?


Мышца внутренней группы мышц таза,как объясняет Википедия...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2017)

Это подвздошная, а поясничная часть?
Имеет или нет отношение к брюшному прессу?


----------



## Чуев Вадим (27 Июн 2017)

КМС по виндсерфингу
4 месяца после спондилодеза на l5s1
Реабилитация
Легкие веса без осевой нагрузки, орбитрек, отжимания от пола, статика планки, ТRX и т. Д


----------



## olenkasolo (26 Июн 2018)

Волейбол, 1 разряд. Уровень областной, скажем так. Сейчас больше пляжный волейбол, чемпионаты области, кубки ЦФО и прочие турниры.
Занимаюсь лет с 13, сейчас мне 32.
Есть грыжа в шее - 5.5мм. Было 2 обострения. После первого обострения в сентябре 2016 мрт у меня еще не было - из больницы вышла считай сразу в спортзал и жила себе полной жизнью до настоящего обострения в мае.
Теперь мнения врачей разные. Нейрохирурги хотят резать, неврологи-мануальщики не видят большой проблемы, невролог в стационаре записал меня чуть не в клячи.

Так что не знаю, как дальше. Без движения жизни нет, я в апатии. Сейчас еду в отпуск, из стационара две недели назад выписали. Отпишусь после, как и что.


----------



## olenkasolo (26 Июн 2018)

72tum написал(а):


> Всем доброго здравия!
> 
> Ну что есть на форуме спортсмены?
> Откликнитесь? Любители, выступающие, ветераны.
> Очень интересны отзывы о состояние самочувствия после проделанных операциях, проведенных процедур и дальнейшим занятием спортом.



после 1 обострения я жила обычно. Участвовала в регулярных соревнованиях, в пляжном волейболе (до финала это может быть около 17 партий и более 4 часов чистого игрового времени, плюс разминка.

От волейбола ни разу не прихватывало. Первое обострение - после фитнеса, второе - дочь страховала на турниках, а в дочери 30 кг оказалось.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Июл 2018)

Обруч сейчас покрутила,  раньше могла везде,  не грудном, ногами,  пальцами, шей, шей один разочек , обруч лёгкий , поясница, как решето , потяжелее нужно, чтобы промять тбс, не работает в лево , странно, немет пальцы рук , но крутить могу на любом пальце .
Волейбол,  тоже обострений не было, пока играла , вчера схватила спазм от кругового вращения рукой , как в подаче 
5 лет не играю 

Мячом стучу дома , над головой, шею при этом отпускает


----------



## olenkasolo (16 Июл 2018)

@Kaprikon, а у вас грыжа где?


----------



## РоманРоман (16 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это подвздошная, а поясничная часть?
> Имеет или нет отношение к брюшному прессу?


Поясничная часть данной мышцы к брюшному прессу не имеет никакого отношения, ну если там по каким то косвенным состояниям. Наблюдения. Когда мой сын еще не ходил, утром, проснувшись, сразу садился в кровати как ванька-встанька, это работал брюшной пресс. Потом, когда пришло время ходить, он встал, посреди комнаты, и пошел, вот здесь уже сработала поясничная часть той самоц мышцы.
К стати, доктор Ступин, как по вашему, да и по науке тоже, почему ребенку требуется еще несколько месяцев, что бы начать ходить?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Июл 2018)

@olenkasolo,  грыжа в шее и пояснице, крутить нельзя , наверное , но там мышцы по бокам,  которые при сидении как бы совсем глухие, вот обруч я их и могу разбить , только потяжелее нужно , два металическими вроде ок, я не знаю , на сколько это правильно .
За вторым поэтому пока не иду,  у меня ещё там УВТ попытка,  мне нужно так сделать , чтобы и мышцы эти работали , и без спазмов , от спазмов мышцы сухие, и никакие ЛФК тренажёры не помогают , может это и есть меофасцитный синдром .

@РоманРоман, я думаю , что имеет, садиться он точно не на брюшной прессе , там ещё куча всего, и подвздошная тоже,  она имеет отношение к равноаесию, вот, когда это все чуть окрепло, подвздошная и т.п, он и пошёл.


----------



## olenkasolo (17 Июл 2018)

@Kaprikon, в шее большая грыжа? В зал на волейбол не ходите? Что нейрохирурги на предмет операций говорят?


----------



## РоманРоман (17 Июл 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @РоманРоман, я думаю , что имеет, садиться он точно не на брюшной прессе , там ещё куча всего, и подвздошная тоже, она имеет отношение к равноаесию, вот, когда это все чуть окрепло, подвздошная и т.п, он и пошёл.


Интересный ответ. Есть даже в чем то общее мнение у нас с вами.
У меня наблюдение за ребенком сорокалетней давности и произошедшее движение позвонков 20 лет назад, почти, сложились в озвученные мною выше мысли. А на основании чего селаны ваши ввводы?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Июл 2018)

Если он ходил только на мышцах пресса , то падал бы вперёд,  ещё нужна статика , а это мышцы по бокам , их наверное много, но в том числе эта подвздошная , она держит спину прямо,  именно с неё начинаются проблемы у офисных работников , сидят, наколонрвшись вперёд,  если живот есть, ещё ничего , амортизация, но держать должны мышцы по бокам , желательно равномерно,  это потом уже шея у всех вперёд идёт.

Есть такое" великое" упражнение для офиса, боковая планка, только без патриотизма , а то сложиться можно, в ту сторону , куда обычно повернуть компьютер.


----------



## РоманРоман (18 Июл 2018)

@Kaprikon, а на основании чего сделаны ваши выводы?


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Июл 2018)

На личном опыте , у меня не работает правая поясничная, и напрягаться мышцы пресса, при сидении , когда иду, это все уходит, иногда отдаёт в ногу.
Может ошибаюсь. Когда я пресс пытаюсь качать, на который и так ложиться нагрузка, я имею "жалкий вид"
Там связка такая должна быть:не у ребёнка, у большого ребёнка, грушевидка, или там мышца попы, спазмирована , противоположных ей квадратная поясничная укорочены, с ней подвздошная,противоположных грудная и лестница тоже- это при грыжах -протрузия и т.п , у каждого своя сторона, я не знаю, как это укреплять, пытаюсь с попы - поясницы , но в любом случае, длительную нагрузку сидение, стояниии т.п. Спина держать не будет, 5 лет проверяю разными методами от капельниц , ЛФК, мануальных терапевтов, до тренажёрке и бассейна.


----------



## РоманРоман (20 Июл 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> На личном опыте.


Сколько полных лет вашему опыту?
 Моему 18 лет полных.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Июл 2018)

5 лет, @РоманРоман, , опыту чего , как правильно ходить, или что тренировать в первую очередь , или опыт красивой статики 18 сына ?


----------



## -Алексей-81- (20 Июл 2018)

Доброго дня всем!!! Занимаюсь беговыми лыжами и плаваньем (любитель, но достаточно много и активно катаюсь коньком)!! У меня две грыжи L5-S1 - 13мм и L5-L4 - 6мм. Серьезный приступ был в 2015г, с помощью остеопатии, игл достаточно быстро встал на ноги! В июне 2017г случился опять приступ (даже не понял как и что), ездил к тому же остеопату но лечение впрок не шло (боли после сеанса усиливались и как-то он не очень хотел анализировать мои симптомы а говорил, что все идет от грыжи, хотя я уже начинал тогда подозревать мышцы) месяца через три пошли проблеммы с грушевидной мышцей. Дотянул до декабря и уже в январе морально готовился к операции (потому что было все грустно, плаванье не давалось - в пояснице возникал спазм мышц и туловище нагибало вперед с болями и выйти из бассейна было через боль)!!! Выпал снег и прям тянет меня закатнутся (дискомфорт в спине есть, левая нога немного побаливала в ягодице, иногда колол укол когда неудачно повернешся или в машину сядешь, но в целом терпимо)!! Короче махнул на все рукой, оделся, намазал согревайкой поясницу+ягодицу, пояс мягкий (взял у жены пояс для беременных остался) и поехал на лыжню!! Конечно это были смех и слезы, после первых 500м (там 200м пологий подъем) я хотел повернуть назад к машине (толчек ногой не получался, спина болела), но постоял отдохнул, встал в лыжню поехал классикой безшажным ходом (работал только плечи/руки пресс). Пролетающий мимо народ смотрел на меня и думал, что за клоун тут нарядился и еле ползает (но ладно это мы переживем)!! Короче кое как проехал круг 2км и домой! На утро хуже не стало, а может даже слегка полегче!!! Короче начал потихоньку кататься (январь, февраль наращивал объемы и скорость) и уже к марту катил 10км за 35-38мин., только за март накатал 95км, к концу сезона катался уже без корсета и грушевидная мышца пришла в норму!! Так что именно в этот раз (после последнего приступа) лыжи мне дали большой толчок к преодолению проблемы (до выздоравления далеко)!!!


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Июл 2018)

+100500 1

У меня спазм где-то под диафрагмой,  насчёт лыж ,это правильно наверное , вертикальное положение,  последний спазм словила , когда встала в планку, , боковую , подняла руку ногу,  короче сложило меня как циркуль , третий раз уже., П я ервый , я думала, что это лечиться остеопатам, и они мне там нечто расслабили, и правая половина тела ушла, в никонтролируемом направлении, потом в тренажёрке,  потом мой старателтный опыт,  дуга там какая-то,  плече, рука, пресс , пока просто хожу , из вредности покаталась на детских качелях , лыж то нет , лето.
А так, я много что делаю, иногда не верно, иногда еле с кровати сползаю, или дополню 
Встречные говорят , Вы спросменка? Мышцы прокачаны,  косо только

Как в бассейне плавать на спине ? Я не могу себя заставить, это как ласточка заставить к верхупузом летать , и кому помогло плаванье на спине ?


----------



## -Алексей-81- (20 Июл 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Как в бассейне плавать на спине ? Я не могу себя заставить, это как ласточка заставить к верхупузом летать , и кому помогло плаванье на спине ?


Я, после первого приступа, начал активно плавать! Начинал с тренером, он мне ставил технику и объяснял что да как с точки зрения мышц работает!!! На спине надо плавать, вытягиваетесь в струнку, руки за головой вытянуты, и ножками/ножками работаете!! Но при этом ноги должны правильно работать, от бедра, ноги прямые в коленях не гнем!!! Если попа проваливается при плавании на спине, подложите доску или паралоновую фигню (типа сосиски) она вокруг пояса обматывается!

Плаванье очень хорошо помогает, но надо правильно плыть, поэтому лучше с тренером начинать! И если даже на животе плывете, то тоже больше внимания делайте на ноги, в руки доску берете и ногами работаете!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Июл 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня спазм где-то под диафрагмой


Это подвздошно-поясничная мышца (ППМ).


Kaprikon написал(а):


> А так, я много что делаю





Kaprikon написал(а):


> последний спазм словила , когда встала в планку,


Вы слишком экстремальные упражнения делаете. Надо делать простенькие упражнения на растяжку мышц, а также точечный массаж. Можно теннисным мячиком. Например, катайтесь спиной и задним местом на этом мячике. Можно животом, чтобы ППМ лечить.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мышцы прокачаны, косо только


Это от спазмов мышц. Миофасциальный синдром.


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Июл 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД,  хорошо , я не делаю экстремально , это обычное ЛФК, я раньше не знала, что подвздошная, пока не сложилась несколько раз. Пока в загадках, или просто есть мидокалм , с месяц, что не гуд наверное , корсет ей плохо , она отекает, так как не двигается, но там такой "забор" от ребер к животу.
Может её не трогать совсем , кто пробовал и сколько так можно?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (22 Июл 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может её не трогать совсем


Я думаю, что если вы получили травму от непосильного упражнения, то сначала надо несколько дней отдохнуть. Затем приступать к очень лёгким упражнениям. Цель упражнений - не развитие силы, а расслабление, чтобы не было спазмов.  Для ППМ - просто лёжа поднять несколько раз ногу. Потом расслабить её. Я хожу по квартире, высоко поднимая колени. Также втягиваю в себя живот, затем, наоборот, выталкиваю его. Мышца находится где-то внизу живота, под диафрагмой, ближе к костям таза. Пытался массировать её через живот, но не уверен, достаю ли её. ППМ может защемлять бедренный нерв. Проверить можно через тест Вассермана. Также ППМ может вызвать перекос таза, трудности с подниманием по лестнице и даже с вставанием, может вызвать боль внизу живота и внизу спины. Можете посмотреть книгу Донны Финандо "Новейшая энциклопедия массажа". Можете посмотреть видео в ютубе (поиском по ключевым словам).


----------



## tenitolkay (27 Июл 2018)

Дмитрий. 50 лет. Кроссфит 8 лет. Грыжа 5,5 С6-С7. Прихватило первый раз месяца два назад. Онемела рука немного. Сейчас по прежнему болит на каждый шаг. Второй месяц не занимаюсь. Планирую в конце сентября операцию. Верю что будет лучше. Не хочу годами отдавать деньги остеопатам.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Июл 2018)

@tenitolkay, что за операцию предлагают?


----------



## tenitolkay (27 Июл 2018)

@Kaprikon, кейдж. Который с зубчиками типа подковы. И скрепить позвонки


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Июл 2018)

@tenitolkay,  может поможет второй месяц не занимаюсь ,? К остеопатам в этом случае ходить бессмысленно .

У меня как то муж снял это дело отжиманиями,  начал с пяти, теперь 200 в день,  но это есл не страдает плече и рука,у него теперь такие руки;-),  если плечо, нужно жать только,тогда лучше переждать , и полечить , толстенькая таксист, он отличаться не сможет,  сервер плече сто пудов, поднимает пустой гриф, не сразу, потихоньку , вроде начинает с 50 раз и до 200 за два месяца.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (27 Июл 2018)

tenitolkay написал(а):


> @Kaprikon, кейдж. Который с зубчиками типа подковы. И скрепить позвонки


Красота будет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2018)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Красота будет


Из Ваших уст, это звучит саркастически


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Июл 2018)

@Дмитрийbok,  кейдж это не я сказала,  я про разгрузки и отдых , кейдж мне не понятен, хотя завтра будет крутое Мрт всего,  у самого главного мртлога , я на радостях протоппла км 10 на каблуках и даже ногу не выкрутило ни разу.
Хотя, когда сижу крутит потом мам не горюй, я так на ней деревянной и иду.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Июл 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> второй месяц не занимаюсь


Если у вас большой перерыв в занятиях, то восстанавливаться надо очень постепенно.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня как то муж снял это дело отжиманиями, начал с пяти, теперь 200 в день,


Учитесь постепенности у мужа.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> когда сижу крутит потом мам не горюй


Мышцы очень не любят, когда долго находишься без движения в неудобной позе. Вредно сидеть, чтобы коленки высоко были. После того как посидите часок, встали для лёгкой разминки.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (27 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Из Ваших уст, это звучит саркастически


Нет нет Федор Петрович, совсем не думал даже о сарказме...
Главное чтоб помогло и главное с первого раза чтоб.... А то завсегдатым гостем н/х отделения быть не очень хорошо...


tenitolkay написал(а):


> Дмитрий. 50 лет. Кроссфит 8 лет. Грыжа 5,5 С6-С7. Прихватило первый раз месяца два назад. Онемела рука немного. Сейчас по прежнему болит на каждый шаг. Второй месяц не занимаюсь. Планирую в конце сентября операцию. Верю что будет лучше. Не хочу годами отдавать деньги остеопатам.


Все будет хорошо. Главное чтоб с первого раза пошло отлично....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2018)

Все правильно.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (28 Июл 2018)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Главное чтоб помогло и главное с первого раза чтоб....


А может лучше с нулевого раза? Не каждая грыжа нуждается в операции.


tenitolkay написал(а):


> Дмитрий. 50 лет. Кроссфит 8 лет. Грыжа 5,5 С6-С7. Прихватило первый раз месяца два назад. Онемела рука немного. Сейчас по прежнему болит на каждый шаг. Второй месяц не занимаюсь. Планирую в конце сентября операцию. Верю что будет лучше. Не хочу годами отдавать деньги остеопатам.


Попробуйте так действовать. Заведите свою тему. Выложите снимки. Врачи посоветуют, стоит ли вообще делать операцию. Ну, немного онемела рука. Ну, немного побаливает. Может за год всё само рассосётся. Также посоветуют, стоит ли в вашем возрасте и с вашим позвоночником вообще заниматься кроссфитом. Может лучше потягивать тренажёры.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (29 Июл 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> А может лучше с нулевого раза? Не каждая грыжа нуждается в операции.


это и понятно что лучше без титановых побрекушек в организме. Как никак люди мы а не терминаторы...
Но если это жизненно необходимо то чтож теперь, так пусть тогда с первого раза будет...
и по мне так это должен решать пациент совместно с н/х но последнее слово за пациентом...
Моя правда...


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Июл 2018)

У меня эта грыжа в шее, то четыре мм, то сегодня опять три мм, но три в ряд , то три то одна нет, круговорот грыж в природе, сегодня маленькие, но по три  поясницу, то клинит так, что встать на пятки не могу, и ногу скручивает в жгут, то вроде ничего, а приписка такая шмоли , и S сколиоз .


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (29 Июл 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> а приписка такая шмоли


Если грыжи Шморля, то фигня - не обращайте внимание.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Июл 2018)

Спина то болит , и их много ) это только на форуме там ничего болеть н может, высота то снижена.
@Дмитрийbok, у меня нога дерявенела жутко , я не могла, я её не чувствовала совсем, а, мне кажется, может так все плохо было,  после ванны у меня вода там просто не всасывается, или черт что там было, и стопы висели, 2, мне там чёт кололи иглами,  включали типа , я даже не знаю почему так вышло , стеноз у меня в шее, ну и этот чертов узкий в пояснице,  путь ещё пробуют консервативное, через три недели стало капельку получше.


----------



## olenkasolo (24 Авг 2018)

А я прооперировалась у Круглова И.А. в подольском военном госпитале. Онемение начало уходить сразу после операции. Вернулась координация,  силу проверю позднее,  пока берегусь.

Безумно жаль убитого времени и денег на это консервативное лечение,  от которого ноль толку, зато денег отдай и зад продырявь.

Сразу надо было ехать сюда и прекращать этот ад еще три месяца назад.


----------



## лыжник (31 Авг 2018)

64 года, активно занимаюсь спортом, примерно лет 15. Спорт, это лыжи беговые, триатлон длинный. В прошлом году скрутило сильно, МРТ показало 2грыжи по 5мм в нижнем отделе. Радикулит был с молодых лет. Но тогда болела спина, а сейчас спина особо не болит, но нога левая отстёгивается и боль в ней очень сильная, особенно в ягодице. Прошлогодний приступ убрал с помощью массажа, 10 сеансов. Потом опять тренировки и выступления на соревнованиях.

  Вот месяц назад опять та же проблема, опять нога. Буду делать массаж, но МРТ уже показало грыжи 5 и 9 мм, т.е. динамика в худшую сторону. Бросить спорт не могу, просто не вижу себя в этой жизни без него. Физкультурой тоже не смогу заниматься, без нагрузки неинтересно. В общем всё сложно. Пока вот месяц без всего, даже плавать не могу, т.е. при кроле и подъёме ноги вверх сразу боль в ноге.
   Пройду курс массажа напишу. Массажист хороший из бывших спортсменов. Но он тучных не берёт, а мой вес 75 кг....прохожу))

 Мне нужно ещё год продержаться обязательно, а потом по состоянию здоровья. Может накроет так, что уйду на скандинавскую ходьбу))


----------

